# Exasperatus? I don't thinks so?



## toontitan (Mar 30, 2009)

Does anyone have any idea what this is? It was sold to my by my LFS on Saturday, but when I got back to do some in depth research it didn't stack up. Unfortunately he is now on paternity leave for a fortnight :-?


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Something from the_ Melanochromis_ genus, but definitely not_Mel. joanjohnsonae_ (exaspuratus)

Paternity leave??


----------



## toontitan (Mar 30, 2009)

Yeah I thought it was melanochromis but I'm struggling after that.

Paternatity leave is the same as maternity leave, but for fathers (in the uk)


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

toontitan said:


> Paternatity leave is the same as maternity leave, but for fathers (in the uk)


Ah you meant the Shop gent, I though you were talking about the fish hence the confusion.

If he is more brown/black, I would say _Mel auratus_, but if he were more on the blue side it could be a _Mel. chipokae_ (or a cross of the two)


----------



## toontitan (Mar 30, 2009)

The colouration is more of a purple/deep blue with black vertical stripes


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

toontitan said:


> The colouration is more of a purple/deep blue with black vertical stripes


Verticle stripes? The fish in your pics has horizontal stipes. If it bluish, then I would lean toward the _Melanochromis chipokae_


----------



## toontitan (Mar 30, 2009)

Sory I meant vertical , just got in a mucking fuddle :wink:


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## toontitan (Mar 30, 2009)

I was afraid it might be a Melanochromis chipokae as it might take over the tank - but as it was the last to be added and there are no females of the same genre to interact with then I might be lucky, although my Lab caeruleus female is looking a little uneasy at the moment. I'll have to keep an eye on her and may need to move her to another tank if she shows signs of prolonged stress.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Any solo male will be a problem in ther are any females in the tank. He would definitely over power any male labs. From my understanding the chipokae are not wuite as aggressive as say the auratus, but depending on what else you have in the tank, he could easily take charge (usually in a not nice manner).

What size is your tank and what else in in there with him?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

In my experiences Melanochromis chipokae aren't as aggressive day to day as are auratus. There are two problems with them though. When they decide to become aggressive, they usually end up killing their target, and quicker than an auratus does and they also can grow to 8" in the aquarium.


----------



## toontitan (Mar 30, 2009)

I've got :

Mel. Chipokae (M)
Lab. Caeruleus (M & F) 
P.tropheus Zebra (M)
Lamp Caudopunctatus (x2)
Lamp Leleupi (M & F)
Lamp Pulcher (M & F) & 30 fry (to be removed)
Juli Marlieri (M & F)
Cyp Leptosoma Mpulungu (3x M & 4x F)
Sydonsis Multifacitus (x2)

Tank size is 48"L x 15"W x 24"D = 62 Imp gal (74.76 US gal)

I know everyone will say the tank is overstocked, but the tank has been running for months now and I've only lost 1 of the Cyps which didn't eat from the day I purchased it. The female Caeruleus will probably need to be removed for her own safety as the male Caeruleus chases her relentlessly (and no doubt the Chipokae will too) and my LFS has said he will purchase my Pulcher fry on an ongoing basis (Â£1 each sounds like good business to me - will cover most food costs at the rate they breed!)


----------

